# Pipe burning too hot?



## Tobacco Burner of Mars (Jan 7, 2011)

I am new to pipe smoking. I bought one tobacco from an online seller. The name of the tobacco is Heines blend. I have noticed that with 2 of my newer pipes, the pipe gets extremely hot. One of my pipes (a Le Rocca) blistered a little bit after I smoked it. 
I must tell you that this might be a good morning blend of tobacco as it has a light flavor. Tastes a little bit like apple pie. But that said, its ok but I dont think I can smoke it much. I am concerned I may damage my pipes.


----------



## Tobacco Burner of Mars (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm looking at the site I bought it from and its listed as "plug cut". I am guessing that is the reason perhaps. Its a very bulky tobacco rather than strands.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

If the bowl is getting to hot, you are likely pulling too hard too often. Chill out a little on the draws and it should stay cooler. Some tobaccos just burn hot (mostly aromatics).

Blistering of the finish also depends on the quality of the finish. I have a couple of my less expensive pipes blistered a bit even with me keeping an eye on the bowl temp when I was breaking them in. If it was a $40+ pipe I'd be pissed, but because they aren't, I'm not so worried. Yours was one of those more expensive pipes than what I have an issue with so you might be letting it get too hot.

The cut doesn't have anything to do with it. A plug cut you just break up and pack like a normal ribbon cut.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Tobacco Burner of Mars said:


> I am new to pipe smoking. I bought one tobacco from an online seller. The name of the tobacco is Heines blend. I have noticed that with 2 of my newer pipes, the pipe gets extremely hot. One of my pipes (a Le Rocca) blistered a little bit after I smoked it.
> I must tell you that this might be a good morning blend of tobacco as it has a light flavor. Tastes a little bit like apple pie. But that said, its ok but I dont think I can smoke it much. I am concerned I may damage my pipes.


You're from the town I was born in, Craig! Welcome to the pipe. Questions...is this the only tobacco that make the pipes hot or does it do it with all that you've tried? Does it heat up some of your older pipes?

Possibilities...Are you smoking too fast? It always helps me to slow down a little when my pipe heats up too much. (that's a standard "go-to" answer btw. it's a very common thing)

Some pipes "prefer" certain tobaccos. Maybe these pipes don't go well with this one. I've not had any problems with plug cuts burning hotter or cooler so I can't imagine the cut to be a problem. Anyone else know more about this?

If they're newer pipes there's the possibility of building some cake with other tobaccos and cooling it down. I think it was Mr. Moo that gave us some insight by saying that it won't cool it that much but it might a little.

Other than that, I don't have much help. Maybe someone else may be more able to give you a viable option.


----------



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

Just a thought. Are you smoking outdoors in the wind?


----------



## Tobacco Burner of Mars (Jan 7, 2011)

I smoke outdoors but no wind. Its definately this tobacco. I have 5 other tobaccos that are strand like tobaccos which heat the pipe but no where near burning hot. I think its becuase the tobacco is chunky. I might have to mix it with another tobacco, thought its not something I want to do. My older pipe is one with a rugged finish and perhaps thicker bowl. I think I can smoke in that one. But 2 others which I paid a bit more for get quite hot. I think I've smoked it 4 times now.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

From reading round here, some tobaccos just burn hotter. That's why one of the things you will read in tobacco reviews is if the blend burned cool or not. This one you are smoking just sounds like a hot burner.


----------



## Tobacco Burner of Mars (Jan 7, 2011)

update. I called the proprietor where I bought the tobacco. 

They recomment that you loosely pack the pipe if packed much at all. This actually worked so far in the pipe that has the rugged finish. (my 2 smooth pipes I may not smoke this tobacco anymore). 

Reason being that this is a plug tobacco. its in chunks rather than ribbon form and becomes like a furnace when packed. 

asked why someone would want a plug tobacco and I was told. 
1. it may last longer 
2. it is better in the wind.


----------



## Mr. Moustache (Jan 23, 2011)

Natedogg said:


> If the bowl is getting to hot, you are likely pulling too hard too often. Chill out a little on the draws and it should stay cooler. Some tobaccos just burn hot (mostly aromatics).
> 
> Blistering of the finish also depends on the quality of the finish. I have a couple of my less expensive pipes blistered a bit even with me keeping an eye on the bowl temp when I was breaking them in. If it was a $40+ pipe I'd be pissed, but because they aren't, I'm not so worried. Yours was one of those more expensive pipes than what I have an issue with so you might be letting it get too hot.
> 
> The cut doesn't have anything to do with it. A plug cut you just break up and pack like a normal ribbon cut.


I'll second this and I'd like to add that if you are having to pull hard often to keep it lit either don't worry about having to relight it or if the tobacco is too wet rub some of the tobacco out and let it sit for 15 to 30 minutes depending on how wet it is on a paper towel and then pack your bowl up. Also be sure not to pack too tight if it is difficult to draw on the pipe.


----------



## Mr. Moustache (Jan 23, 2011)

You also mentioned that one of your pipes blistered, if it continues to blister after this which it may you should:
1. carefully remove the blister with very very fine sand paper (1500 grit or higher) you can find this at automotive paint stores and then once you have removed the blister and are confident that there isn't a harsh edge from the finish to the bare pipe apply some carnuba wax to the area and you may as well polish up the whole bowl while you're at it ( with the wax that is)

or 

2. If the blister is large enough or if you are particularly upset with the way it looks you can remove the finish off the bowl completely with increments of 1500 2000 then 2500 grit sand paper or if you have the time but not the money for the sand paper just the 2500 grit until the bowl is completely smooth and wipe it clean with a cotton cloth and then apply carnuba wax with a soft cotton cloth or old tshirt and shine it up or leave it bare and in a month or 2 you will be amazed at how the pipe looks from the oils in the tobacco and your hand it will darken up and there will be a beautiful contrast in the briar grain.


----------

